# Florida Municipals



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

I recently returned to a Florida municipal department after working in Massachusetts for ten years at two different colleges. Anyone curious about relocation or departments located in the Tampa Bay area, feel free to contact me through MassCops. Of course Florida isn't for everyone, but the state does offer alot of law enforcement opportunities and terrific experience(s). To all my brothers and sisters on the job, stay safe!


----------

